# Did you receive products ordered by Paymate ??



## amol48 (Dec 4, 2007)

I was wondering if you guys received the products ordered via Paymate (Thanks to Devil for the news). I had ordered a watch, whose status is shown 'Under Process'. I hope this Paymate stuff is not a bad joke !! Please share your experiences..


----------



## int86 (Dec 4, 2007)

For last two days I am getting this error with indiatimes shopping "OUP Waiting for Gateway Response".


----------



## casual_gamer (Dec 4, 2007)

I had ordered card reader and earphones from two paymate accounts. The indiatimes mail in my inbox says that *"We will e-mail you the shipment details as soon as the product is dispatched after the payment realisation"*. So it means the payment is not yet made by paymate to indiatimes. I was thinking we were fooled. But yesterday, i read on a blog that a person indeed received his ordered stuff from india bazaar.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 4, 2007)

hi,
nope kuch bhi nahi mila abhi tak.. 
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif
I had ordered a headphone from indiatimes..
mujhe 1 email aaya hai indiatimes shopping se..

 ORDER CONFIRMATION MAIL - Paymate 

*img147.imageshack.us/img147/4672/indiatimesvg8.th.png
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif


----------



## amol48 (Dec 4, 2007)

I had ordered Stuffs from futurebazaar... For me only that is working.. Indiatimes gets hanged on the payment mode (I wasted nearly Rs.9 there) and  sify it $ucks.. I got SMS that money has been deducted but sify says they didn't receive payments !!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 4, 2007)

some peeps have received their products but others like me are still waiting for indistimes email with shipping details.heh lets wait and see what happens.


----------



## als2 (Dec 4, 2007)

i got mail from future bazaar stating that order has been shiped


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 4, 2007)

No products received yet. But as now devil himself is saying that some people have received their goods, I am again hopeful.


----------



## eggman (Dec 4, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> I am worried because I have used my neighbour's  number also without him knowing what i did. If later anything wrong happens, he will catch my collar.


 I've done this to 6 people........And I live in hostel......Think about me  ....and They now know about it(forgot to delete msg in excitement).
By the way, now while purchasing anything will it be unnecessary to send any sms...cause none of the 6 ppl have got any balance and wont have it either


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 4, 2007)

^^u r talking about the gift voucher balance and not the cell phone balance , right ????



			
				als2 said:
			
		

> i got mail from future bazaar stating that order has been shiped


 when did u used this voucher ??? I mean after how many days of placing the  order u got this mail?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 4, 2007)

@phenom:heh you guys are too greedy.Anyways as far as spamming goes vodafone spams me more than anybody can even hope to do.

Ok guys this is not a gimmick! ok,they have started a payment gateway just like paypal.You can add money to your paymate account through net banking or credit card.

And what the fugg even if you don't receive the products?(talking about extreme case) and I confirm again some of the people have received their orders but I haven't.Lets wait and see.


----------



## als2 (Dec 4, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> ^^u r talking about the gift voucher balance and not the cell phone balance , right ????
> 
> when did u used this voucher ??? I mean after how many days of placing the  order u got this mail?



i placed order on saturday


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 4, 2007)

Your ordered cancelled for refund. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif
*img255.imageshack.us/img255/2581/india2zw7.th.jpg


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 4, 2007)

^^wtf??? how come it cancelled automatically ???
@als2, ok.
@devil , I am not that greedy yaar. just used 2 numbers.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 4, 2007)

^so they detected the mass polling their resources  time to forget this thing!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 4, 2007)

^^what?

phenom:heh,I too used 2 numbers but both were mine(nos. are so cheap these days)


Guys just wait and see what happens and please don't forget to pay me my share when your order finally reaches you.heh.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 4, 2007)

My status at FutureBazaar has now been changed to Processed and when seen in detail it says "Order ready for Shipment" . Does this mean that everything has been fine till now and it will be shipped ?

@Rockstar

I fear my order doesn't get cancelled. I wonder why did they cancel the order. 'OUT-OF-STOCK' or Payment problem ??!!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 4, 2007)

^ dont know yaar *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif
kuch to hua hai... 
chalo mein tum logon ke liye pray kar raha hoon... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/63.gif
Lets wait and see. Milega Muqaddar  
waise gaurav_indian chain se so raha hoga *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif


----------



## eggman (Dec 4, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> ^^u r talking about the gift voucher balance and not the cell phone balance , right ????


Unfortunatly, I'm talking about cell phone balance!!!!!!!Tell if its req me


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 4, 2007)

eggman bhai I am on vodafone postpaid+idea prepaid and it dint cost me a dime to send the confirmation messages.


----------



## als2 (Dec 4, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> ^^u r talking about the gift voucher balance and not the cell phone balance , right ????
> 
> when did u used this voucher ??? I mean after how many days of placing the  order u got this mail?



i placed order on saturday


----------



## eggman (Dec 4, 2007)

Any idea about Airtel??


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 4, 2007)

hey guys ........i placed my order at 2 Am on sunday, 2nd Dec .. and recieved my iball headphones today at 11 AM    ............... best of luk for u guys also ..............


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 4, 2007)

^ huh really ???? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif
kaha se buy kiya tha???
congrats. 
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/20.gif


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 4, 2007)

Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> ^ huh really ???? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif
> kaha se buy kiya tha???
> congrats.
> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/20.gif



Indiatimes se ...................


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 4, 2007)

```
Order Id	Date	Status
110874635	Dec 2, 2007	Verified
110874365	Dec 2, 2007	OUP Waiting for Gateway Response
110874304	Dec 2, 2007	Payment decline
110874280	Dec 2, 2007	Payment decline
110873953	Dec 1, 2007	Verified
110873944	Dec 1, 2007	OUP Waiting for Gateway Response
110873882	Dec 1, 2007	Verified
```


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 4, 2007)

Indiatimes > Shopping > My Account > My Orders 
Order Id 	Date	            Status 
110876621	Dec 3, 2007	Verified
110874180	Dec 2, 2007	Verified
110874160	Dec 2, 2007	Order shipped


2 are still left ......


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 4, 2007)

Indiatimes > Shopping > My Account > My Orders  
Order Id      Date           Status  
110874218  Dec 2, 2007 Cancelled for Refund 
110874216  Dec 2, 2007 Payment decline 
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/102.gif


----------



## prasad_den (Dec 4, 2007)

Ordered from  Futurebazaar. Their email says product ready to ship.. 


> We have received your payment via Net Banking and will begin
> processing the order immediately.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 4, 2007)

am not getting SMS to my reliance cdma !  so


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 4, 2007)

arre dada wait for one order to arrive before ordering others!!


----------



## amol48 (Dec 4, 2007)

I think Reliance and BSNL are not supported... Me too didn;t get any SMS when I tried.. Bad Luck !!



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> arre dada wait for one order to arrive before ordering others!!


Does it affect other orders... I mean I am in a hurry to order as these vouchers have validity..Moreover _Pata nahi ye offer kitne don chale aur_ !!


----------



## als2 (Dec 4, 2007)

^^ i dont  think so coz my 3 order are shiped


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 4, 2007)

^^shipped?

damn indiatimes for not shipping mine even after 2-3 days.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 4, 2007)

Even FutureBazaar... They didn't Shipped my Orders placed On December 1..


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 4, 2007)

????? i got my 2 orders today ............


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 4, 2007)

^^grrr......


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 4, 2007)

but now ......... i am nt able to transfer more money to my account   

 My friend has collected 4250 Rs in 48 hrs ... and i am stuck on 1257 Rs from yesterday........


----------



## amol48 (Dec 4, 2007)

^^BOY-O-BOY.... you created those many accounts and transfered them into single account or separate accounts only just you are saying the TOTAL figure ?


----------



## Pat (Dec 5, 2007)

^^he transferred it to a single account!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 5, 2007)

^^dint get you.My order hasn't been shipped yet cos I haven't received any email with shipping details yet.


----------



## int86 (Dec 5, 2007)

My two orders one at indiatimes and other at indianplaza got shipped. One is still pending at indianplaza.

Why dont everyone post what they ordered.


----------



## eggman (Dec 5, 2007)

Please do. And whats best to order within Rss.750. Some cool gadget for Laptop or anything for my w810i or stand alone gadget. Please suggest.


----------



## als2 (Dec 5, 2007)

can anybody tell me how to transfer money in single account


----------



## prasad_den (Dec 5, 2007)

als2 said:
			
		

> can anybody tell me how to transfer money in single account


Create a new account, and gift all your vouchers to that account.. Use this link.:
*www.giftmate.co.in/giftmatec2c/giftmatec2c/GiftmateC2C.aspx


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Dec 5, 2007)

Has giftmate closed the Promotional scheme of giving Rs250/- free Boucher ?


----------



## amol48 (Dec 5, 2007)

^^Not not yet...I just registered two accounts... BSNL.. they were working gr88... 

Hey anybody facing probs with Indiatimes while payment. The 3-min Timer  at Indiatimes gets Stuck whenever I make payment. I was successful to pay for only two products !!

Me too tried transferring the whole amount to single but my money didn't get transfer but was deducted instead. When I mailed Payment about this they said it will take 48hrs atleast now..  so i never tried then... Gr88 for those who were successful.


----------



## eggman (Dec 5, 2007)

Suggest anything COOL for Rs.750.......anything..gadget to t-shirt to anything. Plz
And does the confirmation msg cost anything on Hutch and Airtel?


----------



## amol48 (Dec 5, 2007)

You can get a Iball 2GB pen drive from sify.. it costs Rs.699 only with free shipping. In the Remaining amount get something for your mom  from the kitchenware of Futurebazaar. They have wide range from Rs.39 onwards with free shipping. 

Yes it does costs to send confirmation msg from hutch(Vodafone) and Airtel Rs.3/SMS ... From BSNL it costs Re.1/SMS . Rest also Rs.3/SMS


----------



## eggman (Dec 5, 2007)

amol48 said:
			
		

> You can get a Iball 2GB pen drive from sify.. it costs Rs.699 only with free shipping.


You made my day


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Dec 5, 2007)

amol48 said:
			
		

> ^^Not not yet...I just registered two accounts... BSNL.. they were working gr88...



plz plz someone give me the link to register at paymate


----------



## amol48 (Dec 5, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> You made my day



Welcome Buddy 

Ok here's what I have ordered :

1 . Frontech Mic with Stand
2. Big Bazaar vouchers - 2
3. T-shirt
4. Watch

I haven't yet got any of these stuffs but their status is shown as 'Processed'. Please share what you guys have ordered.


----------



## als2 (Dec 5, 2007)

just received my two order one from indiaplaza and one from futurebazar


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 5, 2007)

ordered a swiss army knife from www.indiaplaza.in on 3nd at happy hrs(6:30 am in morning), item was shipped at 12 noon thought bluedart.

 Now today at 12.30pm in afternoon recieved it


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 5, 2007)

@als2,what u ordered and where r u from  ???


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 5, 2007)

abe eggman mere ep630 ka kya.... maine hi tere ko is ke(giftmate i mean) bareme bataya so dont forget abt ep630!!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 5, 2007)

aur mera share kahan hai bhai log?


----------



## als2 (Dec 5, 2007)

can anybody tell where is creative ep630 available online that accept paymate


----------



## amol48 (Dec 5, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> aur mera share kahan hai bhai log?



Who are you  ?? .. 
.
.
.
.
*jus kidding !!*


----------



## teknoPhobia (Dec 5, 2007)

I ordered a bunch of movies from futurebazaar using a giftmate voucher, received tham withiin a week, also they emailed me a bout  a 512 mb pen drive which I should be getting soon as a gift for buying those movies using giftmate.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 5, 2007)

arre bhai sab log ko mil gaya and mine hasn't shipped yet
damn damn damn.I hate you all i hate indiatimes i hate paymate i hate my mobile i hate myself.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 5, 2007)

^^bhai , tension mat le,  main bhi tumahre saath hun , mujhe bhi kuch nahi mila.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 5, 2007)

als2 said:
			
		

> *can anybody tell where is creative ep630 available online that accept paymate*



Same thing i wanted to ask


----------



## amol48 (Dec 5, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> arre bhai sab log ko mil gaya and mine hasn't shipped yet
> damn damn damn.I hate you all i hate indiatimes i hate paymate i hate my mobile i hate myself.



are bhai sab bol rahe hai nahi mila... to mila kisko aakhir ??!! Even I didn't get anything yet


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 5, 2007)

^^many people got like tecknophobia and als2.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, i just received, 3 pendrives of  Javelin 128MB. One for me, two for friends


----------



## amol48 (Dec 5, 2007)

als2 said:
			
		

> can anybody tell where is creative ep630 available online that accept paymate





			
				Sukhdeep Singh said:
			
		

> Same thing i wanted to ask



Get it here :
*cgi.ebay.in/New-Creative-EP-630-ea...ryZ88761QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Costs Rs.1049 + Rs.55 Shipping..


----------



## als2 (Dec 5, 2007)

^ but they dont accept paymate option

thanks for reply


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 5, 2007)

amol48 said:
			
		

> Get it here :
> *cgi.ebay.in/New-Creative-EP-630-earphones-EP630-warranty-for-ipod_W0QQitemZ120193550920QQihZ002QQcategoryZ88761QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Costs Rs.1049 + Rs.55 Shipping..



Thanks but I dont see Paymate as a option to pay.


----------



## als2 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sukhdeep Singh said:
			
		

> Ok, i just received, 3 pendrives of  Javelin 128MB. One for me, two for friends



where did u order


----------



## arunks (Dec 5, 2007)

ya where did u order for those pen drvies..

even i m searching for gtting pen drives in rs.250

plz plz tell me where should i purchase it..thanx,


----------



## amanjagga (Dec 5, 2007)

I successfully recharged my Tata sky.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 5, 2007)

*shopping.indiatimes.com/ism/faces/...2=&k3=&k4=&k5=&k6=&k7=&k8=&k9=&k10=&k11=&k12=


----------



## amol48 (Dec 5, 2007)

it's available at indiatimes.com 
*shopping.indiatimes.com/ism/faces/...2=&k3=&k4=&k5=&k6=&k7=&k8=&k9=&k10=&k11=&k12=

Price : Rs.200

BUT BEWARE, Indiatimes get stuck at the payment timer. You will lose your SMS money also money gets deducted from Paymate account but doesn't get transferred to Indiatimes !!


----------



## als2 (Dec 5, 2007)

even it got stuck when i was using firefox and wasted 9 rs (3 sms)but with ie timer work


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 5, 2007)

Thread reported.........


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 5, 2007)

^^why ???


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 5, 2007)

^^for posting too many links and the unnecessary attention this thread is getting.Major reason being not receiving my order yet.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 5, 2007)

^^ But wat's the pro in that if members are interested ???!! I didn't get ?

*P.S.:* My orders at Futurebazaar now says *'Shipped'* .. I think I might receive them by tomorrow


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 5, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^for posting too many links and the unnecessary attention this thread is getting.Major reason being not receiving my order yet.


abe tu mrei jagah kyun le raha hai????


----------



## arunks (Dec 6, 2007)

Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> Indiatimes > Shopping > My Account > My Orders
> Order Id      Date           Status
> 110874218  Dec 2, 2007 Cancelled for Refund
> 110874216  Dec 2, 2007 Payment decline
> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/102.gif



do u still have ur money in the vouher account or not????????

or it is also removed from the account and u also are not going to receive anything as canceelged for refund and payment declined

ALso guys tell me i m getting amount in my one account thru my friends...

is this safe,,,,?

i mean is giftmate going to ban my account in any case???????

plz tell me. i m doing a lot to promote this site and payment gateway and so getting commission inreturn .''

is this ok or not?



			
				harryneopotter said:
			
		

> but now ......... i am nt able to transfer more money to my account
> 
> My friend has collected 4250 Rs in 48 hrs ... and i am stuck on 1257 Rs from yesterday........



hey what did ur friend bought>>>>>>??????? 
and how he made so many????????


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 6, 2007)

he hasnt bought anyting yet .....he is looking for a good multimedia cell phn and hav collected 6000 till now ....... he owns a cyber cafe ...so its nt difficult for him ............ mine is still stuck on 2500


----------



## praka123 (Dec 6, 2007)

and is it possible to transfer the amount from one giftmate offer to another,hence getting more money


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 6, 2007)

somebody close this thread.......


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 6, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> and is it possible to transfer the amount from one giftmate offer to another,hence getting more money



Yes its possible. Checkout *www.giftmate.co.in/giftmatec2c/giftmatec2c/GiftmateC2C.aspx


----------



## amol48 (Dec 6, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> do u still have ur money in the vouher account or not????????
> 
> or it is also removed from the account and u also are not going to receive anything as canceelged for refund and payment declined
> 
> ...



Remember your good Old FRIENDS  .... who have cell phones.. they are helpful such times !!!


----------



## brokenheart (Dec 6, 2007)

hey guys........i placed my order tomm from rediff shopping.......i ordered a stylish..watch...as wat more we can expect from 250 bucks.... 

jus waiting for orders getting shipped......as on rediff mail....it shows some info like dis....

Order No: 4240134 Date:2007-12-5 Order Status :Approved


also m thinking...of transfering the amount from one giftmate offer to another,hence getting more money........ 

DOST LOG ZINDABAAD......  ...... hehehe......


----------



## amol48 (Dec 6, 2007)

^^ Nice to hear that your Payment at rediff was successful... I really have very low success rate except Futurebazaar. It's like 3/10 times...  

BTW you placed your order *yesterday* right and not *tomm* ??!!  
^^Hey Beware while transferring the amount.. When I tried it, My money got deducted from one account and it's not yet been transferred to the new account also. it's been 4 days now... When contacted customer care they don't reply also... !!


----------



## brokenheart (Dec 6, 2007)

ooopsy.... 

Light gyi hui thi...boss.....
jaldi jaldi mein yesterday ko tomm likh diya ...


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 6, 2007)

i did recv a PEN DRIVE as of now.. rest, pending


----------



## casual_gamer (Dec 6, 2007)

Today i received Tech-com 36 in 1 card reader, still iball earphones pending(both ordered from indiatimes).


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 6, 2007)

these buggers shows my order as verified but aren't shipping.fugging a&&hloes.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 6, 2007)

^^ My bro's orders now at Indiatimes says "Order Shipped" 
I have concluded that there are three stages in every site:
*Under Process/Authorised ---> Processes/Verified --->Shipped/Order Shipped.*


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 6, 2007)

abe 4 din ho gaye verified se shipped kab hoga?


----------



## amol48 (Dec 6, 2007)

abe tere to 4 hi din ho gaye... mere 6 din ho gaye abhi Futurebazaar me 3 orders ko abhi bhi *Under Process * hai :-/


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 6, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> abe 4 din ho gaye verified se shipped kab hoga?


abe indiatimes ko contact kar aur 3-4 gali suna tab side line par aajega wo log aur 1hr me tera maal tere pass hoaga


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 6, 2007)

Just now received a mobile tool repair kit which i had ordered through Indiatimes.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 6, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> abe indiatimes ko contact kar aur 3-4 gali suna tab side line par aajega wo log aur 1hr me tera maal tere pass hoaga



Already sent 2 mails.

@cool_techie_tvm:
send me my share lol.Ek screwdriver.lol


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 6, 2007)

I have received all 3 PEndrives from same seller at Indiatimes, so we cannot blame Indiatimes for shipping. The Seller is responsible for dispatching the itmes in time.

I think, the seller are out of stock due to sudden demand by "free" buyers


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 6, 2007)

^^ lol 

I know someone who is into mobile repair business, maybe it can help him. So much for Christmas presents !!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 6, 2007)

^^not free to them yaar they will receive their payment.but  I haven't received anything you know 0\3 all different(book+audio cds+blank cds).

I was just waiting for them to ship before launching mass attack on their resources.


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 6, 2007)

are devil bhai jara asal me DEVIL bano aur indiatimes ko phone karo aur gali sunao!!!!


----------



## eggman (Dec 6, 2007)

Suggest some cool writ watch for Rs.750 please.......


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 6, 2007)

Just now received HDD cooler 

52*C to 36*C


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 6, 2007)

arey yaar , mujhe hi ab tak kuch kyun nahi mila ???? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/106.gif
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/14.gif


----------



## praka123 (Dec 6, 2007)

mere ko bhi courier nahi arrela


----------



## amol48 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey Me too received MIC with stand ordered from Sify just now..  This is my first product received.. Now I am sure that it's not FAKE Thinggy


----------



## als2 (Dec 6, 2007)

devil bhai even they said that order will be shipped in 3-7-10 days so just wait
even my order at inditimes hasent shipped yet


----------



## arunks (Dec 6, 2007)

hey guys where can i get cheapest and best 512MB, 1GB, 2GB and 4GB pen drive with warranty and if possible bill...plz tell me ...
plz search it.. indiatimes or rediff or sify or future bazaar r indiaplaza ..

where??????

if possible search and give me link plz


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 6, 2007)

*shopping.sify.com/Computers_Periph..._2_Years_Warranty-_item_12217___14214196.html


----------



## Anindya (Dec 6, 2007)

guys when i am trying to transfer money in one a/c its asking for a ph. no. in the second page where they are showing the process id i am giving the senders ph no.. Then they are showing this msg `Transaction Pending. Awaiting authorization SMS.` and nothing is happening. I mean not recieving any sms. Whats the problem?


----------



## amol48 (Dec 6, 2007)

^^ In the second page you have punch in YOUR phone no. not the receipents number. And after you reply to that SMS (using their format) then a window will pop-up have two options "Continue" and "cancel" Click continue to proceed. If everything goes well you will get Successful msg else you will get either of the following error:
1. Transaction failed because SMS failed to reach to us
2. Transaction timed out.

*NOTE:*Be careful while transferring the the money coz it has risks. Sometimes it doesn't get transfer to that account but gets debited from your account. It happened with me


----------



## Anindya (Dec 6, 2007)

^^ Yes buddy i am giving the sender`s phone no thats me coz i am sending the money but nothing is happening after they r showing the msg. What can be the problem?


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Dec 6, 2007)

als2 said:
			
		

> can anybody tell where is creative ep630 available online that accept paymate



I think U can buy from rediff not sure 
*shopping.rediff.com/shop/productdi...343&menbr=38477&frompg=creative ep-630_search

someone plz confirm


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 6, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> do u still have ur money in the vouher account or not????????
> 
> or it is also removed from the account and u also are not going to receive anything as canceelged for refund and payment declined



hi
nahi yaar paise bhi le liye aur kuch mila bhi nahi *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif
giftmate account mein ab kuch bhi money nahi hai... 

mere paas ek aur 250 ka voucher hai... woh mein ab try karne jaa raha hoon is baar mein SIFY shopping try karunga...


----------



## amol48 (Dec 6, 2007)

^^ Sify *mat* karna .. aisa hi Dhoka Sify ne mujhe diya hai... _Futurebazaar kar, woh mujhe 9/10 times cases me success rate de raha hai...._


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 6, 2007)

amol48 said:
			
		

> ^^ Sify *mat* karna .. aisa hi Dhoka Sify ne mujhe diya hai... _Futurebazaar kar, woh mujhe 9/10 times cases me success rate de raha hai...._



are yaar pehli baar indiatimes try kiya usne mujhe dhoka diya *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/14.gif

futuerbazaar pe meri city available nahi hai yaar *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif


----------



## als2 (Dec 6, 2007)

amol48 said:
			
		

> ^^ Sify *mat* karna .. aisa hi Dhoka Sify ne mujhe diya hai... _Futurebazaar kar, woh mujhe 9/10 times cases me success rate de raha hai...._



yaar esa mat bol maine sify se shoping ki hai


----------



## amol48 (Dec 6, 2007)

_Bhagwan teri sahayata kare phir_ !!! But be ready for a war with Sify Customer Care and Paymate too..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 6, 2007)

ab koi rasta nahi hai... sify hi hai ab... 
bhagwaan ke bharose pe try kar dalta hoon....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/29.gif


----------



## arunks (Dec 6, 2007)

i have ordered an item from sify mall.. few months back i got  camera from sify so i trust sify...
lets see what happens...ok sayy best of luck to me


----------



## als2 (Dec 6, 2007)

@ rockstar 

try kerle barna dono bhai bhai saath saath lade ge sify walo se lol


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Dec 6, 2007)

Can any one tell me can i order from rediff ?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 6, 2007)

als2 said:
			
		

> @ rockstar
> 
> try kerle barna dono bhai bhai saath saath lade ge sify walo se lol



lol *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif
haan try to karna hi padega..  giftmate account mein 2 din hi ab bache hai..


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Dec 6, 2007)

Latest news :
*The free trial voucher offer has ended. You can now top-up your existing voucher or send anyone a GiftMate voucher. Click here to buy a GiftMate voucher with your credit card or net banking account* 

Source :*www.giftmate.co.in/giftmatec2c/GiftMateReferral/activate.aspx


----------



## arunks (Dec 6, 2007)

ya sure u can order from rediff but i have not purchased anyhting from rediff so i cant say 100%sure

ya offer khatam ho gaya..


what abt our amount collected.. kya woh rahega hamare paasss?


----------



## als2 (Dec 6, 2007)

^ yes amt will be with u only scheme has ended


----------



## arunks (Dec 6, 2007)

so what to do now...........???????

yaar abhi toh ikathe kar raha tha.... abhi toh people(friends) ke liye gift ikathe kar reha tha... mujhe kal hi lag reha tha that scheme band hogi kal hi but phir bhi ek din jyada chali meri expectatins se but phir bhi main thoda slow reh gaya ..

better luck next time... dekhta hoon doston ko gifts dene ke baad mujhe kitna bachtta hai


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 6, 2007)

chalo accha hua khatam ho gayi scheme , ab doosre ke mobile ko dekhkar mann mein uska voucher nikaalne ki iccha to nahi hogi.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif
ab order kiya hua samaan bhi aa jaaye to mazaa a jaaye.
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/45.gif


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 6, 2007)

kya scheme khatam ho gayi?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 6, 2007)

^^yes , scheme  is  over.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 6, 2007)

thank god.

kaise pata chala?<----?

abe phenom kahan gaya?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 6, 2007)

^^arey yaar , that link of questionare is clearly showing

The free trial voucher offer has ended. You can now top-up your existing voucher or send anyone a GiftMate voucher. Click here to buy a GiftMate voucher with your credit card or net banking account

Source :*www.giftmate.co.in/giftmatec2.../activate.aspx


----------



## arunks (Dec 6, 2007)

yaar ye scheme 23november ko shuru huyi thi and mujhe toh parso hi pata chala tha... agar pehle maloom hota toh main tan haneri llia deni thii..

nyways ab kya kar sakte hai...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 7, 2007)

paymate said:
			
		

> The free trial voucher offer has ended. You can now top-up your existing voucher or send anyone a GiftMate voucher. Click here to buy a GiftMate voucher with your credit card or net banking account



free lunch is over peeps,now hand me over by share and let this thread RIP.


----------



## arunks (Dec 7, 2007)

which share r u demanding devil.......?

was u the person who told abt this here...?
actually i knew abt this from some other forum type site..

so sorry i canot give u share


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 7, 2007)

@devil . u told us late , the offer started 23rd nov and that time there was also a special offer from future bazaar of free 512 Mb pendrive on every purchase. tune to hamara itna nuksaan karwa diya. You should be fined for it heavily. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## eggman (Dec 7, 2007)

[EDIT]roblem solved[/EDIT]


----------



## praka123 (Dec 7, 2007)

sms thing is stuck


----------



## eggman (Dec 7, 2007)

After transferring, this happened:
*i18.tinypic.com/8eatv6p.jpg
WHERE DID MY MONEY GO??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 7, 2007)

^^offer over kid,free lunch is no more.lol.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 7, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> chalo accha hua khatam ho gayi scheme , ab doosre ke mobile ko dekhkar mann mein uska voucher nikaalne ki iccha to nahi hogi.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif
> ab order kiya hua samaan bhi aa jaaye to mazaa a jaaye.
> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/45.gif



Ye baat tune bilkul sahi ki...  _ktine purane purane dost yaad aag gaye the mujhe_


----------



## praka123 (Dec 7, 2007)

^lol :d


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 7, 2007)

anywys.... they must b bankrupt by now.


----------



## eggman (Dec 7, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^offer over kid,free lunch is no more.lol.


I know. But we can redeem our collected money for gift, can't we?


----------



## amol48 (Dec 7, 2007)

enticer86 said:
			
		

> anywys.... they must b bankrupt by now.



 I don't think so... even if they had(say) 1 Lakh FREE Trial-vouchers that would have cost them just 2.5 Crore which is far less compared to what they would have needed to pay for advertising on TV and newspapers. Moreover they got targeted audience in this case (though they constitute just 1/4th of the total mobile numbers registered)while in the later case they yould have got audience less than this figure. 

*Well this is my opinion not facts or stats *

*Doubt:*Hey guys I noticed that when I transfered one voucher from on of my acc to another, it's validity got changed to 365 days from 7 days !! Did anyone experience this ??


----------



## eggman (Dec 7, 2007)

amol48 said:
			
		

> *Doubt:*Hey guys I noticed that when I transfered one voucher from on of my acc to another, it's validity got changed to 365 days from 7 days !! Did anyone experience this ??


I did. And why is it so that the Confirmation Sms is to be sent by the recipient's end, not sender's end. Its kinda strange!!!


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Dec 7, 2007)

Can any one suggest me the best thing i can get it Rs1000/- 

I m unable to buy Creative ep-630 coz it cost Rs1250/-


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 7, 2007)

^^yea,get my best wishes and respect and transfer that 1k to my account.


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 7, 2007)

amol48 said:
			
		

> I don't think so... even if they had(say) 1 Lakh FREE Trial-vouchers that would have cost them just 2.5 Crore which is far less compared to what they would have needed to pay for advertising on TV and newspapers. Moreover they got targeted audience in this case (though they constitute just 1/4th of the total mobile numbers registered)while in the later case they yould have got audience less than this figure.
> 
> *Well this is my opinion not facts or stats *



arey boss it was supposed to b a joke...


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Dec 7, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^yea,get my best wishes and respect and transfer that 1k to my account.



Nice suggestion but i have forgotten the method of transferring money


----------



## gauravakaasid (Dec 7, 2007)

^^transfer 250 buks to ur a/c using credit card/net bankin, n go ahead with ur purchase of ep-630 

N all my orders @Indiaplaza were fulfilled...i got a swiss army knife n complete bourne series


----------



## amol48 (Dec 7, 2007)

enticer86 said:
			
		

> arey boss it was supposed to b a joke...


OOps..  _Popat ho gaya fir_ LOL...



			
				gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^transfer 250 buks to ur a/c using credit card/net bankin, n go ahead with ur purchase of ep-630


Good idea dude... I could also do that thx ...


----------



## eggman (Dec 7, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> After transferring, this happened:
> *i18.tinypic.com/8eatv6p.jpg
> WHERE DID MY MONEY GO??


You are just witnessing the fooliset act of the century.
I just transferred my money to my account and hence the trouble.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 7, 2007)

^^ek omelet mere liye bhi.lol.


----------



## eggman (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't know what I am doing.
So please help!!!

While Transferring money...
in the *Sender's Name *,Mob,Email* we have to fill the detail of account _ From which the money is getting transferred_.Isn't it??

in the *Recipient's Name *,Mob,Email* we have to fill the detail of account _ to which the money is getting transferred,where top up is being done._.Isn't it??

After this,another page comes,which also demands a *Mobile No. * What do we have to put in there. The_Sender_ or _Recipient_. I entered Recipient's no and Got an confirmation msg on Recipient's end.Then I found that Money is getting deduced and added in same account. So It must be wrong. We must have to insert the ph of Sender's , is it?And if that's how it has to be done, then there's trouble for me.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 7, 2007)

ehh...too complex for me.I am a peace loving ungreedy person who used his two no. to get a book and a music cd which I was never going to purchase otherwise.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 7, 2007)

^^Hurray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got my first order frontech headset. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 7, 2007)

fugging close this thread.This is too much.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 7, 2007)

^^ _Devil bhai tumne aisi kuansi CD or Book order kar li ke tumahra order nahi aa raha..._ Me too received my order of Frontech MIC .. rest I think will receive today!!


----------



## raksrules (Dec 7, 2007)

@eggman

when u transfer the voucher to ur own account. I mean when u gift it to yourself the validity increases to 1 year. In this way any one of you can increase the validity from the initial 7 days to 365 days 

what shud one buy for 250 bucks and from where ?


----------



## casual_gamer (Dec 7, 2007)

I received my 2nd order, an iball earphone worth Rs.249... but the left ear sound output was very very low and right was too high, i could not even exchange coz of "no warranty". so i cut the earphones into pieces and threw inside the dustbin.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 7, 2007)

casual_gamer said:
			
		

> I received my 2nd order, an iball earphone worth Rs.249... but the left ear sound output was very very low and right was too high, i could not even exchange coz of "no warranty". *so i cut the earphones into pieces and threw inside the dustbin*.


really ??????*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif


----------



## casual_gamer (Dec 7, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> really ??????*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif


Yes. I only have a small room, i don't have place for these unusable junk.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL.. can I get those two pieces please


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 7, 2007)

Yippie!!!! I got another order delivered  just now.I am happy even though the T-Shirt is 'L' Size and my size is 'XXL'. Never mind, I will gift it to someone.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/70.gif


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 7, 2007)

casual_gamer said:
			
		

> I received my 2nd order, an iball earphone worth Rs.249... but the left ear sound output was very very low and right was too high, i could not even exchange coz of "no warranty". so i cut the earphones into pieces and threw inside the dustbin.


 

I ordered Iball Headphone for Rs 169 With 1 year manufactorer waranty ..... bad luk for u though .


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 7, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> I ordered Iball Headphone for Rs 169 With 1 year manufactorer waranty ..... bad luk for u though .




from where??
any link?


----------



## Anindya (Dec 7, 2007)

how can i pay in indiaplaza? There r four options i cant understand which one to choose while paying. Plz help me


----------



## eggman (Dec 7, 2007)

rak007 said:
			
		

> @eggman
> 
> when u transfer the voucher to ur own account. I mean when u gift it to yourself the validity increases to 1 year. In this way any one of you can increase the validity from the initial 7 days to 365 days
> 
> what shud one buy for 250 bucks and from where ?


That's the only _fayeda_ I had with the goofup.So please cleaify my post once again.



> After this,another page comes,which also demands a Mobile No.  What do we have to put in there. TheSender or Recipient. I entered Recipient's no and Got an confirmation msg on Recipient's end.Then I found that Money is getting deduced and added in same account. So It must be wrong. We must have to insert the ph of Sender's , is it?And if that's how it has to be done, then there's trouble for me.


We have to put *Sender's Ph no* na, the person from which the money is getting deduced/transferred?
Hai na???
Bolo Bolo!!!


----------



## prasad_den (Dec 7, 2007)

My gf received 2 big bazaar vouchers today morning that I had ordered on 2nd i think..


----------



## eggman (Dec 7, 2007)

prasad_den said:
			
		

> My gf received 2 big bazaar vouchers today morning that I had ordered on 2nd i think..


Apne dosto ko bhi yaad rakho please. gf to ek din bhaag jayegi, but dost hamesha rahenge. Mein hi tumhara saccha dost hoon.


----------



## prasad_den (Dec 7, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> Apne dosto ko bhi yaad rakho please. gf to ek din bhaag jayegi, but dost hamesha rahenge. Mein hi tumhara saccha dost hoon.


Yeh gf bhaag nahin jayegi... yeh mere fiancee bee hai..


----------



## eggman (Dec 7, 2007)

To aise kyon nahi bolta? Waise bhi hum ek dusre ko kahan jante hai?

We have to put Sender's Ph no na, the person from which the money is getting deduced/transferred?
Hai na???
Bolo Bolo!!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 7, 2007)

^^abe omelet chup kar,fiancee bhag gayi to problem ho jayengi.

Anyways congrats to all the peeps who got their orders and bad lick to all those who din't.Time to commit suicide for the latter ones.

Noe let this thread die in peace and move on in Life cos 250 rupees se life ka gujara nahi hoga.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 7, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> ^^Hurray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got my first order frontech headset. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif



Me too, Did you order this one ?

*shopping.indiatimes.com/ism/faces/...2=&k3=&k4=&k5=&k6=&k7=&k8=&k9=&k10=&k11=&k12=

It was supposed to have free CD Case but i didnt get one


----------



## eggman (Dec 7, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^abe omelet chup kar,fiancee bhag gayi to problem ho jayengi.


 Teri fiancee to nahi hai. Tujhe kya problem.
And answer my question atleast.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 7, 2007)

@sukhdeep singh,yes, exactly. I was also thinking the same but we cant do anything about it now, can we ????*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/106.gif


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 7, 2007)

OMFL



			
				Indiatimes said:
			
		

> 110874635	Dec 2, 2007	Order shipped



Finally!!!GOnna get 10 rewritable cds woot!


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 7, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> @sukhdeep singh,yes, exactly. I was also thinking the same but we cant do anything about it now, can we ????*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/106.gif



I just left a Negative Feedback on seller


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 7, 2007)

^^lol*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Dec 7, 2007)

transaction pending waiting sms authorization ........
do they send sms first or i have to send them ..... what is the format ...if so ....

transaction failed because sms failed to reach .... i didnt receive any sms or instructions .......... ??????


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 7, 2007)

prasad_den said:
			
		

> My gf received 2 big bazaar vouchers today morning that I had ordered on 2nd i think..


yaat tum gf gf bahut karte ho


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 7, 2007)

fiance hai bhai gf to sharm aati hai isliye bolta hai.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 7, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> fiance hai bhai gf to sharm aati hai isliye bolta hai.


abey tu usko chor mujhe bata memtest ka


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 7, 2007)

bhai kisi ko giftmate Voucher  250 rs free mein chahiye???? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/64.gif
jaldi bolo...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 7, 2007)

Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> bhai kisi ko giftmate Voucher  250 rs free mein chahiye???? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/64.gif
> jaldi bolo...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif


mujhe nahi chahiye


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 7, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> mujhe nahi chahiye



tujhe to mein bol bol ke thak gaya hoon  

bhaiyo aur uski behno.. 15 min left .... jaldi bolo.. chahiye to boli lagaaooo


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 7, 2007)

boli?lol.

I need a mouse cos the curret one went kaput so if you could.......

waise tu avatar se lagta nahin itna sidha hoga.lol.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 7, 2007)

haan rockstar devil ko gift de meri taraf se mouse. jaldi se settlement kar lo bhai logon thread ke bahar poori line lag rahi hai


----------



## als2 (Dec 7, 2007)

mujhe dedo


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 7, 2007)

okay  
kaise mein apane account se money transfer kar sakta hoon??
10 min left... plzz jaldi karo...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 7, 2007)

Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> okay
> kaise mein apane account se money transfer kar sakta hoon??
> 10 min left... plzz jaldi karo...


abey account ka password humein bata ke


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 7, 2007)

nahi yaar.. account ka login name mera mobile number hai.. 
plzzz jaldo karo..

he_Devil_Himself yaar mein sach mein de raha hoon...tum le lo...
jaldi se bolo mein kaise transfer karu??


----------



## als2 (Dec 7, 2007)

*www.giftmate.co.in/giftmatec2c/giftmatec2c/GiftmateC2C.aspx

apna pm kahli ker


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 7, 2007)

^^hehe saala Using me?lol.hehe.go to hell and on't come back.

go here and don't forget to click 1-2 adsense ads.lols.

mera mobile no.,email id to tune pucha hi nahi?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 7, 2007)

Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> nahi yaar.. account ka login name mera mobile number hai..
> plzzz jaldo karo..
> 
> he_Devil_Himself yaar mein sach mein de raha hoon...tum le lo...
> jaldi se bolo mein kaise transfer karu??


kya jaldi jaldi karo laga rakha hai araam se baith ke decide karte hai na  teri train jaa rahi hai


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 8, 2007)

okay thanks for the link als2 
lekin sorry yaar.. he_Devil_Himself ne pehle bola tha.. 
he_Devil_Himself plzz PM mujhe karo.... Mobile No and name..
jaldi karo yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar train ja ne wali hai...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 8, 2007)

are you sure not joking?lol.

pmed.

Ok guys rockstar tried to gift himself rs250 from my account lol.he tried to fool me but looks like i din't even have rs5 in my account.lololololololol.Haven't seen a pathetic attempt at conning in my life.

Are bhai waisehi mang leta to mein de deta yaar.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 8, 2007)

yeh main kya sun raha hu rockstar


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 8, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> yeh main kya sun raha hu rockstar



kya suna???

hey where r u The_Devil_Himself ???
yaar apana pm check karo.. bhai


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 8, 2007)

Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> kya suna???
> 
> hey where r u The_Devil_Himself ???
> yaar apana pm check karo.. bhai


tune 5 rs ke liye aisa kiya chee


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 8, 2007)

^^ya to tu ulta kar raha hai kyoki mere pas jo sms aaya usme likha that to gift to you.lol.I even replerid to that sms but it returned back saying you don't have sufficient balance to gift rs250!.ULTA


----------



## eggman (Dec 8, 2007)

Man!!I just sent transferred money from One account to another, although Money got deduced from yhe former account, its not added to the latter!! WHY????? I just lost 250 bucks This sucks


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 8, 2007)

jaldi jaldi mein ulta pulta ho rela hai...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 8, 2007)

@eggman,abey "THis sucks" to aise keh raha hai jaise tere apne paise the.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 8, 2007)

^^hehe.

anyways rockstar's account has 0 validity left so he can't transfer the money.so sad.lol.bbye for now guys.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 8, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> @eggman,abey "THis sucks" to aise keh raha hai jaise tere apne paise the.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


phokat ka maal tha hawa mein hi ud gaya 



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^hehe.
> 
> anyways rockstar's account has 0 validity left so he can't transfer the money.so sad.lol.bbye for now guys.


lol baaki bache 250 bhi gaye? rockstar ko kah bhi raha tha main mujhe send karde gift bolta nahi devil ko karunga i like him maine kaha "as u wish"


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 8, 2007)

nahi bhai my 10 cd-rw have been shipped.woot!!


----------



## Anindya (Dec 8, 2007)

This really sucks for some of us here. Just mental torture nothing else!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 8, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^hehe.
> 
> anyways rockstar's account has 0 validity left so he can't transfer the money.so sad.lol.bbye for now guys.



meine kaha tha train nikal jayegi...  aur aap logon ko meri baat majak lag rahi thi 
mujhe giftmate se ek sms aya hai aur meine sms ka replay to kar diya hiya... jane kya hoga rama re....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 8, 2007)

Anindya said:
			
		

> This really sucks for some of us here. Just mental torture nothing else!


hehe thats why i never fall into trap like these.


----------



## eggman (Dec 8, 2007)

Abey Phokat mein hua to kya hua!! Maal to tha hi....and there Goes my dream of a wrist watch. Koi 250 mein suggestion dedo. Kya best hai....A Rope or a Swiss knife or Rat Poison. Jo bhi 250 mein ayega, leke mar jana hai.  Mujhe jeena ka koi shauk nahi raha. Jaldi bolo.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 8, 2007)

@gaurav:heh angoor khatte the.lol.

@eggman:what about my best wishes and respect+...... for just rupess 250? eh sounds cool offer?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 8, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> Abey Phokat mein hua to kya hua!! Maal to tha hi....and there Goes my dream of a wrist watch. Koi 250 mein suggestion dedo. Kya best hai....A Rope or a Swiss knife or Rat Poison. Jo bhi 250 mein ayega, leke mar jana hai.  Mujhe jeena ka koi shauk nahi raha. Jaldi bolo.


hehe andaman marega rat poison se  abey buy "hathoda"


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 8, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> phokat ka maal tha hawa mein hi ud gaya
> 
> 
> lol baaki bache 250 bhi gaye? rockstar ko kah bhi raha tha main mujhe send karde gift bolta nahi devil ko karunga i like him maine kaha "as u wish"



haan yaar .. Gayi bhains paani main 
i mean 250 ud gaye...  lol 
lalaach buri bala hai hehehehe lol


----------



## int86 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dont do transfers at late night.


----------



## Anindya (Dec 8, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> hehe thats why i never fall into trap like these.



will take ur stance from today onwards regarding these things


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 8, 2007)

Anindya said:
			
		

> will take ur stance from today onwards regarding these things


good for u.Anindya jaa neend nahi aa rahi?


----------



## Anindya (Dec 8, 2007)

No buddy i am absolutely fine! And not dying for it. Just wanted to buy the 2 books package of Ankit Fadia from Indiatimes. Tried 2 times and failed now not trying and will not try again. But no tension as the money was not earned!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 8, 2007)

lol anindya nice sig.


----------



## eggman (Dec 8, 2007)

int86 said:
			
		

> Dont do transfers at late night.


 Itna late kyon bol raha hai :X   

_Ab pachtawat hot kya, jab chidiya chug gayi khet_


----------



## Anindya (Dec 8, 2007)

hey eggman ur present condition resembles that of ur avatar


----------



## int86 (Dec 8, 2007)

If somebody have received anything from indiaplaza.in, then tell me what courier service have they used.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 8, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> Itna late kyon bol raha hai :X
> 
> _Ab pachtawat hot kya, jab chidiya chug gayi khet_



abey galat teri liye new muhawaara hai


*Ab pachtawat hot kya, jab murgi chug gayi anda(egg) *


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 8, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> abey galat teri liye new muhawaara hai
> 
> 
> *Ab pachtawat hot kya, jab murgi chug gayi anda(egg) *


lollzzz *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## r2d2 (Dec 8, 2007)

I ordered a set of logitech x-230 speakers for Rs. 3188 (with shipping) from rediff shopping today, but the transcation failed twice  , the 1st time no amount was charged from my giftmate a/c but the 2nd time Rs. 3188 was indeed charged from my giftmate a/c. BTW both the orders are still showing as registered at rediff.com, but during the transaction it said unsuccesful. What to do now cos i had also transferred Rs. 940 hard earned cash, atleast I dont want to loose that.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 8, 2007)

^^kisi ne sach kaha hai ... lalach buri bala hai... Still for ur hard earned money, call pay mate on their customer support number.


----------



## r2d2 (Dec 8, 2007)

^^ Yaar kisi ne to 13k tak ekattha kiya tha   mere khayal se 2250 to acceptable hai, btw what is the number of customer support for giftmate.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 8, 2007)

r2d2 said:
			
		

> ^^ Yaar kisi ne to 13k tak ekattha kiya tha   mere khayal se 2250 to acceptable hai, btw what is the number of customer support for giftmate.



giftmate.
Customer Helpline:
Tel: +91 22 652 464 64


----------



## als2 (Dec 8, 2007)

koi acha banda 350 mujhe dega i have to purchase mouse 

LOL


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 8, 2007)

^ lol mere jaisa bade dilwala koi nahi hai yaha 
tumhe woh 250 na de saka sorry yaar 
lekin woh phokat ke paise the phokat mein hi ud gaye...


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Dec 8, 2007)

Any thing that i can get in Rs50/-  
i m not able to transfer this amount to my friend and the money expires on 9th dec


----------



## amol48 (Dec 8, 2007)

^^ GET silver and gold polished coins of GOD from Indiatimes costing Rs.24 each  ... or transfer some amount na dude from your bank acc and then buy something worth like USB vaccum cleaner for Rs,155!!

*OFFTOPIC:* _Phukat ke paise mil rahe hai to sab keenche chale aate hai...  (No offence, it's including me) you guys made this thread my BIGGEST ever_ , LOL

*EDIT at 11AM:* Got another product shipped from Futurebazaar


----------



## Anindya (Dec 8, 2007)

als2 said:
			
		

> koi acha banda 350 mujhe dega i have to purchase mouse
> 
> LOL



I can give u tell me what to do as nothing is working for me and dont want to try any more


----------



## major9 (Dec 8, 2007)

The stats are given by paymate to the concerned seller every week not daily. So the orders will be processed after 1 week only.


----------



## Anindya (Dec 8, 2007)

als2 said:
			
		

> koi acha banda 350 mujhe dega i have to purchase mouse
> 
> LOL



I can give u tell me what to do as nothing is working for me and dont want to try any more


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 8, 2007)

Just recieved a frontech  optical mouse but it is ps2 and dont work with  my lappy, any idea what to do ??? how much does ps2 to usb converter cost and how sucessful they are  ???


----------



## amanjagga (Dec 8, 2007)

I still have 1 another link which is working


----------



## amol48 (Dec 8, 2007)

Anindya said:
			
		

> I can give u tell me what to do as nothing is working for me and dont want to try any more



Bhaiyya mai bhi hu line me... agar uska nahi jama to mujhe hi dedo.. I will PM you  my number.. if possible kindly transfer to that account...



			
				amanjagga said:
			
		

> I still have 1 another link which is working



Hey can you pls post it here.. or PM me pls pls


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 8, 2007)

@phenom:Send the mouse over to me.

@Anindya:I'm your man!!

Ok folks got one Robert Ludlum book,I am very happy to purchase this book.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 8, 2007)

_chalo finally ab Devil bhai nahi bolenge_ *Close* this thread I didn't get anything..  (jus kidding)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 8, 2007)

^^was this supposed to be funny?
I was the original thread starter and all the guys were getting their orders shipped while mine were just verified.I am cool now.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 8, 2007)

^^ Yes I agree with you  can understand your feeling (though not complete) _kyuki mere saath bhi aisa hi ho raha tha_... By cousin bro and friends successfully got that registered while I had to mail Paymate thrice for just receiving the PIN number


----------



## eggman (Dec 8, 2007)

250 mein best Kya aa sakta hai
books aur cds ke alawa

something useful for laptop?not pendrive
please suggest


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 8, 2007)

10-15 din daily omelete.


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 8, 2007)

^^
one egg costs rs. 2.5, incidentals such as onion, butter, heat wud amount to 2.5 or so
lemme still tk it at 7 per omlette
so 250/7= 35 days or so


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 8, 2007)

^^i prefer it made by someone else(read omelet _wallas_)+onion+butter+heat=Rs3?gotta be kidding me.

anyways Where do you live?I may just employ you as my official omelete cook at such rates.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 8, 2007)

Got THREE products delivered today...That BlueDart guy was complaining *"*_Kya sahab aur kitne gift anewale hai.. teesri baar aya hu_*"* .. _Ab usko kya batau Phokat ka maal hai mer marzi hoti to tu roz aise hi aata_..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 8, 2007)

amol48 said:
			
		

> Got THREE products delivered today...That BlueDart guy was complaining *"*_Kya sahab aur kitne gift anewale hai.. teesri baar aya hu_*"* .. _Ab usko kya batau Phokat ka maal hai mer marzi hoti to tu roz aise hi aata_..



lolzz mr.lucky *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/14.gif

@The_Devil_Himself
yaar meine tujhe kal 250 send kiye the tere account mein aaye ke nahi?? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif

mujhe ek sms aaya..
payment successful rs.250 has been debited from your account.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 8, 2007)

^^nope.


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 8, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^i prefer it made by someone else(read omelet _wallas_)+onion+butter+heat=Rs3?gotta be kidding me.
> 
> anyways Where do you live?I may just employ you as my official omelete cook at such rates.


dude! i said rs. 7 per day fr the whole thing.
... even 250rs fr 10 days comes to 25rs per day.. stil very expensive as per delhi standards, and soch lo- mujhe rakhna bot expensive padega, office mein we charge 50k for just an appeal to the IT Dept!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 8, 2007)

^^lol.Hmm sounds too costly.


----------



## amanjagga (Dec 8, 2007)

I think no one want another link now


			
				amanjagga said:
			
		

> I still have 1 another link which is working


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 8, 2007)

^^ neki aur pooch pooch? batana hai to let everybody know whats all this abt


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 8, 2007)

^^absolutely right.let the link be public.


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 8, 2007)

seriously man... some ppl unknowingly just aggravate their worth lik that. Kudos to smart ppl who post NON SPAMMING and working links  ... lol


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 8, 2007)

^^you definitely mean me huh?lol.


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 8, 2007)

na... jst referring to the smart devil guy  who posted that Giftmate link. maine aapki baat kahan ki 
hehe


----------



## als2 (Dec 8, 2007)

agar link hai to dedo bhai sabka bhala ho jayega


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 8, 2007)

^^damn even people started calling him spammer earlier in that thread and he was going nuts.Wtf?ek to help karo uper se sarasarsar iljam.


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 8, 2007)

its not lik that... most links these days are spam. So even if you drink milk in a pub, its believed that u r getting high on vodka


----------



## eggman (Dec 8, 2007)

Bhai Log, I'm thinking of buying this table lamp.Please suggest is it good? I'm saving Rs.1276
Shipping charge Rs.45 will make it above 250. So can I order it or I can't??
And Hows India Times service?


----------



## als2 (Dec 8, 2007)

^^ looks good go ahead


----------



## amol48 (Dec 9, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> Bhai Log, I'm thinking of buying this table lamp.Please suggest is it good? I'm saving Rs.1276
> Shipping charge Rs.45 will make it above 250. So can I order it or I can't??
> And Hows India Times service?



Yes you can order that.. Indiatimes support multiple payment so you can pay those Rs.45 by any means of method EXCEPT Cash on Delivery...!!


----------



## praka123 (Dec 9, 2007)

got my lamp yesterday


----------



## eggman (Dec 9, 2007)

amol48 said:
			
		

> Yes you can order that.. Indiatimes support multiple payment so you can pay those Rs.45 by any means of method EXCEPT Cash on Delivery...!!


Which unfortunately, is the only mean I have.I don't hav Credit card or anything.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 9, 2007)

Do you have any carrots in your Indiatimes accounts... You will need 45 Carrots... then also you can buy that lamp...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 9, 2007)

^^what is this carrot system ???


----------



## amol48 (Dec 9, 2007)

You get carrots for purchasing items from Indiatimes ... I think it's like:
Rs.50 = 1 Carrot  .. I had bought a Digi cam once hence had got 153 carrots... so spent it..


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 9, 2007)

ok thanx for explaining.


----------



## r2d2 (Dec 9, 2007)

amanjagga said:
			
		

> I still have 1 another link which is working



Kahi woh ye link to nahi , Abe laalchi kahi ke agar bolta hai to ek dam se boolta kyu nahi  .


----------



## als2 (Dec 10, 2007)

hey guys help me i placed order at sifymall on 6.12.07 .i got payment authorization mail ( that my payment is authorized) , but at the same time it state pending for approval now what is that approval from whom.after placing order i went to site to track my order but to my surprised i am not able to login also i had send mail to their cc but no response from them 

what should i do now


----------



## praka123 (Dec 10, 2007)

contact them via email quoting ur order number.dont state the paymate thing,or say avoid to max


----------



## als2 (Dec 10, 2007)

^ to whom i should mail , if   customer care i already did that but no response


----------



## amol48 (Dec 10, 2007)

als2 said:
			
		

> ^ to whom i should mail , if   customer care i already did that but no response


Sify customer care is really dumb... they won't reply atleast two days... Moreover even after reply you still will not be satisfied with that... you can try another method like have a online chat with there agents... also mail a nodal officer regarding the same.. all these email addresses are on their site under 'Customer Care' support. Also don't forget to CC that mail to Higher officer also... I have been through all this experience...  so i know how it feels...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi friends, please tell me if this is USB optical mouse or PS2.  I already got one PS2 optical mouse from indiatimes.com but I need a USB one for my laptop.

*www.indiaplaza.in/electronics/comp...PC618200710041117/all/intex-optical-mouse.htm


----------



## arunks (Dec 11, 2007)

i think this will be a ps/2 mouse and they will be prividing connector for convertig ps/2 to usb...So facility for both.. i cant say 100% sure


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 11, 2007)

^^ok.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 11, 2007)

guys anything worth to get in Rs.750... (other than pen drive and apparels). I am willing to add Rs.250 more also if it's worth...! Any suggestion guys ?

*EDIT on Dec 11,6:18PM :* Please don't suggest now anything in Rs.750... I had actually got three vouchers from Paymate yesterday (don't know how). And today I got another message that "you had been transferred a big amount mistakenly, sorry for the inconvenience. Now those vouchers have been evoked. Last transfered amount is Rs.250."
However I still don't know where did that Rs.250 came from but i doubt now that they will be in my account or not..?


----------



## arunks (Dec 11, 2007)

u r lucky person


----------



## amol48 (Dec 12, 2007)

^^ nahi bhai.. mujhe to lagta hai ke woh Rs.250 bhi le lenge  jane do sab phokat ka hi to hai ..


----------



## arunks (Dec 12, 2007)

So guys why r u not replying here..
As the thread name sugests u should tell whether u have received the all products ordered thru the paymate...

and Lets see guys who has ordered the costlier product among all of us..

I have received three products till now..


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 12, 2007)

I have received three products till now.. all useless. one PS2 mouse( i needed a USB one), one undersized TShirt and One low quality headset.


----------



## arunks (Dec 12, 2007)

Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> Indiatimes > Shopping > My Account > My Orders
> Order Id      Date           Status
> 110874218  Dec 2, 2007 Cancelled for Refund
> 110874216  Dec 2, 2007 Payment decline
> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/102.gif



hey buddy what happened finally to ur order...??????????

Have u gotten money back ......??

or did u receive the products.......???

plz tell

if money was returned then how did u get the money............?


----------



## Pat (Dec 12, 2007)

I know of someone who received an ipod nano 4 gb (worth 6.5k) under this scheme! I myself got a 250 GB SATA hard disk (partly using this and partly from my purse)!!


----------



## prasad_den (Dec 12, 2007)

I've received both the products I ordered... both were big bazaar gift coupons for 250 each from futurebazaar..


----------



## arunks (Dec 12, 2007)

Pat said:
			
		

> I know of someone who received an ipod nano 4 gb (worth 6.5k) under this scheme! I myself got a 250 GB SATA hard disk (partly using this and partly from my purse)!!




from where he purchased 4GB nano...and was it with bill and sealed box etc..

at what price have u got 250GB sata hdd and from which online store site have u purcahsesd


----------



## Pat (Dec 13, 2007)

^^I did not purcashe nano! But I know of someone who got it (most prolly from Sifymall)! I got my 250 GB SATA from rediff for 3200 + 200 shipping!


----------



## praka123 (Dec 13, 2007)

^are you the pat in lfy forums ?


----------



## amol48 (Dec 13, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> hey buddy what happened finally to ur order...??????????
> 
> Have u gotten money back ......??
> 
> ...


Me too got one order cancelled from sify... Got refunded in about 10 days.. You get money refunded in the same account from which you paid with validity 7 days...


----------



## arunks (Dec 13, 2007)

hey guys today i received call from paymate for some verification etc.

has any other person received any call..???????????

@amol48

my orders are ready to ship..
so is there any chance that they can be cancelled now for any reason by respective store site..?

now when the offers has been closed ..no body is interested in this thread....
this is the perfect example of selfishness


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 14, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> hey guys today i received call from paymate for some verification etc.
> 
> has any other person received any call..???????????


OMG, Can u write the complete conversation here. I have used my neighbours mobile and dont want them to know about it. Did u get the call on number u registered for the initial offer or this neosports/zapak/indianplaza one???Please reply...


----------



## arunks (Dec 14, 2007)

they called me to verify my address etc. etc..

nobody has received call other than me...........??????????????????

it is strange..
plz guys help... i m in confusion that why they called me


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 14, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> OMG, Can u write the complete conversation here. I have used my neighbours mobile and dont want them to know about it. Did u get the call on number u registered for the initial offer or this neosports/zapak/indianplaza one???Please reply...



phenom tu to gaya.haha,greedy greedy fellow.LMAO.


----------



## arunks (Dec 14, 2007)

i got the call on my own no. in which my friends transfered all vouchers..

although i did not say them to transfer to me  and this is not a lie


----------



## Pat (Dec 14, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^are you the pat in lfy forums ?


 
yup..I am


----------



## praka123 (Dec 14, 2007)

^used to be regular longback there as "debmaniac"  quit after seeing their forum full of spamming,no mods,no management etc.although i know they shifted to phpbb forum 
I think now ur a mod there?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 14, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> phenom tu to gaya.haha,greedy greedy fellow.LMAO.


Saale yahan lagi padi hai , aur tu hans raha hai ????*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/realmad.gif
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/14.gif


----------



## amol48 (Dec 14, 2007)

I doubted this when Me too was registering my friend's number ... I think they were just collecting sort of database and verifying whether the registered people really know about it and hoping that there are not many people like us  who used their friends/relatives cell number who don't even know what Paymate is !!! Why to worry but, you paid, your order is shipped (or in process) now what they can do..??

*Anyways I have received following products till now:*

1. Big bazaar Vouchers -12 Nos.(for me and my friends, NOT alone )
2. Three T-shirt pack - 1 Nos. 
3. Some kitchen Stuff for my mom  (so not going in detail)

Waiting for a USB vaccum cleaner and 2 more BB vouchers now.. that's it what I had ordered.


----------



## als2 (Dec 14, 2007)

^^ usb vaccum cleaner is not good i also received it , tested it and found useless


----------



## amol48 (Dec 14, 2007)

als2 said:
			
		

> ^^ usb vaccum cleaner is not good i also received it , tested it and found useless


Oh no  can't cancel it now.. isn't it good for even a blowing off some dirt from CPU..


----------



## als2 (Dec 14, 2007)

nahi yaar its vaccum not blower even i got disappointed with this thing


----------



## Pat (Dec 14, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^used to be regular longback there as "debmaniac"  quit after seeing their forum full of spamming,no mods,no management etc.although i know they shifted to phpbb forum
> I think now ur a mod there?


 
Hey there..Was looking for you on lfy..I guess even send you a couple of pms! 

Yup,currently I am a moderator over there!Check your PM!


----------



## amol48 (Dec 14, 2007)

als2 said:
			
		

> nahi yaar its vaccum not blower even i got disappointed with this thing



Oops sorry I meant sucking there....anyways it's ok... humne kaha paise deke liya hai


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 14, 2007)

i want to get a pair of headphones,i have 250/- in my account & 70rs in indiaplaza.

whats the best deal, i can add 100rs from myself also,
currently found these
Indiaplaza.in : Bargains - HB575 Dynamic Stereo H/Phone W/Volume Control
Indiaplaza.in : Electronics - Audio and Video - Intex Elegant Headphone
Indiaplaza.in : Electronics - Audio and Video - Techcom Hi-Fi Stereo Headphones With Sound Excellence
Indiaplaza.in : Electronics - Audio and Video - Techcom High Quality HeadPhone With Mic
Indiaplaza.in : Electronics - Audio and Video - Intex Trendy Headphone


which one to buy, i want one with mic,


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 14, 2007)

hey guys
Problem!


> We wish to inform you that we have processed refund against the order number mentioned below:
> Order Details
> ------
> 
> ...


i recd a similar one from futurebzar as well.. rest orders i did reciev

where wil i get refund??

For COD/check/Demand Draft mode of payment, refund processing time is 15-20 working days. 
For orders placed through Gift Certificates, refund mode would be through Gift Certificates and a new Gift Certificate would be issued.


----------



## als2 (Dec 14, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> i want to get a pair of headphones,i have 250/- in my account & 70rs in indiaplaza.
> 
> whats the best deal, i can add 100rs from myself also,
> currently found these
> ...



how to add extra amount apart thru mobile as i need 100 rs to buy mouse plz help


----------



## arunks (Dec 14, 2007)

what can i buy in rs.50 from any of sites supported by paymate??


----------



## amol48 (Dec 14, 2007)

enticer86 said:
			
		

> hey guys
> Problem!
> 
> i recd a similar one from futurebzar as well.. rest orders i did reciev
> ...



You will get the refund in 5-6 days in your Paymate account only, with validity of your original voucher.



			
				als2 said:
			
		

> how to add extra amount apart thru mobile as i need 100 rs to buy mouse plz help



You can buy that from Indiatimes then.. It supports multiple payment options. Futurebazaar doesn't. Not sure about sify or rediff but I think they too don't support. If you have carrots in your Indiatimes account then you can pay using three methods combined:
CARROTS + PAYMATE + CC/NET-BANKING/CHEQUE


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 15, 2007)

amol48 said:
			
		

> You will get the refund in 5-6 days in your Paymate account only, with validity of your original voucher.



but that voucher is expired now na... i mean tht was valid fr just 7 days


----------



## raksrules (Dec 15, 2007)

I had registered with 4 mobile numbers and ordered 4 Big Bazaar gift vouchers of R. 250 each. I have received three of them and will be receiving the 1 remaining in a couple of days. Got a call confirmation from the future bazaar guys


----------



## arunks (Dec 15, 2007)

i have received all the products purchased though paymate but one product has been shipped and i hope it will be delivered today....

Paymate is just awesome idea and will rock in the future 

one problem with indiaplaza.in is that they sent me bill with a line at the place of authorised signature...i  mean no proper signature on that place.... so will this bill be considered as genuine bill while claiming warranty from the manufacturer...
So guys how will i claim warranty as they said there is 1year manufacturer warranty..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 15, 2007)

I got a call from indiatimes today asking if I had received all my products,my cds are yet to be delivered though it shows shipped on their site,he said it will be delivered with a few days.Wow I am impressed.


----------



## als2 (Dec 15, 2007)

^ even i got call from indiatimes that my order was delivered or not


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 15, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> I got a call from indiatimes today asking if I had received all my products,my cds are yet to be delivered though it shows shipped on their site,he said it will be delivered with a few days.Wow I am impressed.



Same here


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 15, 2007)

can any one tell if i can a buy a good guitar for beginners at any paymate supported site ?? if yes .. then where ??????


----------



## johnjjx (Dec 15, 2007)

i ordered these items n got em all......
2gb transcend pendrives.......2 nos for 1750 buxx
80 cd cover x 2 nos for 220 buxx
1 card reader 190 buxx


----------



## amol48 (Dec 15, 2007)

enticer86 said:
			
		

> but that voucher is expired now na... i mean tht was valid fr just 7 days



after Refund the voucher's validity is reset to it's original validity don't worry. but you jsut keep checking your account bcoz they hardly notify you by mail or SMS...


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 15, 2007)

amol48 said:
			
		

> after Refund the voucher's validity is reset to it's original validity don't worry. but you jsut keep checking your account bcoz they hardly notify you by mail or SMS...


oh so that means i wud get it again with a 7 day validity
rite?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 15, 2007)

I got refund of Rs.75 in my paymate account, please suggest anything with link to buy from www.indiaplaza.in    so that i can get that free 250 Rs. voucher.. please help...


----------



## als2 (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^ 

Transfer To Me

Ha Ha


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 16, 2007)

^^Oh wow, thats a great idea.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/23.gif


----------



## arunks (Dec 16, 2007)

very funny


u cant transfer less than 100rs...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 16, 2007)

arey yaar , I am trying to buy from futurebazaar , indiatimes etc. since morning but it hangs when the site redirects to secure.paymate.co.in and says "server is taking tool long to respond."     is secure.paymate.co.in   down or is it only with me ???


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 17, 2007)

yaar ... cant i get a get a guitar for less thn 2500 bucks from any paymate supported website ???????


----------



## amol48 (Dec 17, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> I got refund of Rs.75 in my paymate account, please suggest anything with link to buy from www.indiaplaza.in    so that i can get that free 250 Rs. voucher.. please help...



even if you buy from indiaplaza you won't be getting any voucher then.. please read terms and conditions properly..

*www.indiaplaza.in/others/ipin-giftmate1207-main.aspx


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 17, 2007)

^^Yeah, I know that now. Thanx anyways.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif


Arey yaar , secure.paymate.co.in is still not working. Mujhe shopping karni hai aur ye kambhakt  paymate down hai. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/realmad.gif


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 17, 2007)

lolsss.

I just received a SMS saying congrats you havereceived a giftmate voucher worth Rs250 valid upti 31st december.Redemption details have been emailed to you oon vijaykumarkutty@gmail.com.

lols.Who is this vijaykumar?wtf is happening?I guess someone mistakengly put my  no. instead of his.poor ba$tard.

My allocation page shows received from 'neo sports'.lol I am off to shop something.heh.


----------



## amanjagga (Dec 17, 2007)

ohh no ! i have also recieved the same SMS but with differenet id

dude use this now otherwise they will agin take this money back


----------



## amol48 (Dec 17, 2007)

hey yea me too received ... with diff ID.. I used it but money got deducted from paymate and not transfered to futurebazaar !! ... did anyone got success


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 17, 2007)

ordered a logitech mail mouse!! finally!


----------



## shashank_re (Dec 17, 2007)

Even i got!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 17, 2007)

Mujhe kyun nahi mile ???? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/realmad.gif
Mere apne BSNL ke number par ab 250 rupees aa gaye hain to chal nahi rahe , same old problem with BSNL. Damn.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/20.gif
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/106.gif


----------



## amol48 (Dec 17, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> Mujhe kyun nahi mile ???? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/realmad.gif
> Mere apne BSNL ke number par ab 250 rupees aa gaye hain to chal nahi rahe , same old problem with BSNL. Damn.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/20.gif
> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/106.gif



The problem with BSNL is that it doesn't send the SMS to Paymate server within the specified time and hence transaction gets failed stating "SMS failed to reach to us" OR "Timed out" or so.. you have to keep trying it in non-peak hours like early in the morning or late at night I guess


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 17, 2007)

^^Thanx But I think it is some different problem because My dad's BSNL number worked fine and on the same time , mine didnt. I am not even receiving their SMS forget me sending them SMS.I just called BSNL Helpline and culdnt properly  explain whats the problem. The customer care guy thought I m trying to use Internet over my phone and started giving instructions.. blah blah blah... Heck what shall i say to customer care ??


----------



## r2d2 (Dec 17, 2007)

Yaar tell me one thing, will I be able to use the same number for the Indiaplaza scheme which I used for the 1st giftmate scheme, if I buy with my netbanking account.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 17, 2007)

^^No. And Main kya karun ??????


----------



## amol48 (Dec 18, 2007)

r2d2 said:
			
		

> Yaar tell me one thing, will I be able to use the same number for the Indiaplaza scheme which I used for the 1st giftmate scheme, if I buy with my netbanking account.



yes you canuse.. becoz india plaza has no concern with mobile number. They will send voucher via email OR voucher number by SMS.. you can use your mobile number but you can;t pay via giftmate for the first time...


----------



## brokenheart (Dec 18, 2007)

amanjagga said:
			
		

> ohh no ! i have also recieved the same SMS but with differenet id
> 
> dude use this now otherwise they will agin take this money back




same here......
but payment toh apne cell se hi krni hai bhai....
so nothing to worry abt........


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 18, 2007)

koi mere guitar ka bhi kuch karo ................................


----------



## r2d2 (Dec 18, 2007)

WTH, I can't transfer voucher or money to my giftmate a/c anymore.   Getting the message "Your Transaction Limits Exceeded"!  Do you know what's wrong???


*img443.imageshack.us/img443/9826/translimitbx7.png


----------



## als2 (Dec 18, 2007)

^^ even i am getting this message


----------



## amol48 (Dec 18, 2007)

^^ Oh man !! I didn't know about this.. Even I might face this problem in near future..?? is it relate to mobile number or IP address or anything like that ?? 



			
				brokenheart said:
			
		

> same here......
> but payment toh apne cell se hi krni hai bhai....
> so nothing to worry abt........



dude he's saying whichever number you have got that msg jus buy something early otherwise that voucher could be revoked !!...so of course you need to HURRY up...GOT IT !!


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 18, 2007)

WAT THE HELL ................. Not even a single website have a normal guitar which can be bought from Paymate ....................... my bad luck always follow ......


----------



## r2d2 (Dec 18, 2007)

@amol48
               I am only getting that when I am using my number as the recipient, no prob when I use my number as the sender, not ip related either checked via proxy.

You can test your number right now, just go to the transfer page (*www.giftmate.co.in/giftmatec2c/giftmatec2c/GiftmateC2C.aspx) and fill all the details (just fakes one, only u have to use your number in the recipient box), right after u click the accept button you'll get the message.


----------



## r2d2 (Dec 18, 2007)

Called up giftmate customer care, they said its a temporary security measure  , and transfer to my a/c will resume within a weeks time.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 18, 2007)

r2d2 said:
			
		

> Called up giftmate customer care, they said its a temporary security measure  , and transfer to my a/c will resume within a weeks time.



good to hear that.. even I could have faced transaction exceeded problem otherwise


----------



## r2d2 (Dec 19, 2007)

Received an email from Indiatimes.com today that my order has been cancelled for refund.  Do you know in what mode they will give me the refund?


----------



## amol48 (Dec 19, 2007)

Even one my orders at indiatimes had been cancelled. They said I would get refund in form of cheque !! Though I haven't got that.. Waiting for it.


----------



## r2d2 (Dec 19, 2007)

I called up customer support they said i'll get refund in my paymate account, but i'm not able to recieve on my paymate account.  Do u think payment by vendor can still be recieved?


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 19, 2007)

^^ you'l reciev payment in ur paymate account... it will get 7 days additional validity automatically

But it'l take time- from 2days to a week!


----------



## r2d2 (Dec 19, 2007)

^^ So, even though receipt on my giftmate a/c has been disabled temporarly (via the transfer page here), will I still be able to recieve the indiatimes.com refund on the same account.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 20, 2007)

r2d2 said:
			
		

> ^^ So, even though receipt on my giftmate a/c has been disabled temporarly (via the transfer page here), will I still be able to recieve the indiatimes.com refund on the same account.



Yes don't worry even if your voucher has expired, after refund you will get another 7 days validity or whatever validity you got with your original voucher.


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 20, 2007)

yeah... u will get a fresh validity of 7 days, and wud b notified by sms, though u must also log in n chek the website as well


----------



## casual_gamer (Dec 20, 2007)

did anyone receive blank re-writable cd's from indiatimes? the status is showing shipped on 12 dec but has not arrived yet.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 20, 2007)

casual_gamer said:
			
		

> did anyone receive blank re-writable cd's from indiatimes? the status is showing shipped on 12 dec but has not arrived yet.



Congrats dude then you are entitled for Rs.151 Gift voucher from Indiatimes .. According to their terms and conditions if they failed to ship any product in 7 days then they will pay you Rs.151 in gift voucher form... You just mail them your case with your details and claim...


----------



## casual_gamer (Dec 20, 2007)

^thanks dude, i did'nt know that.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif will mail them now.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 20, 2007)

^^ shall i call u lucky or unlucky ????hehe...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 20, 2007)

casual_gamer said:
			
		

> did anyone receive blank re-writable cd's from indiatimes? the status is showing shipped on 12 dec but has not arrived yet.


lol,same here their site shows shipped but I haven't received any!lol.


----------



## casual_gamer (Dec 20, 2007)

^lol
i've sent them feedback claiming 100% Money Back + Rs. 151 Gift Certificate as mentioned in their terms & conditions page.


----------



## r2d2 (Dec 20, 2007)

F**k!!! Giftmate to Giftmate transfer disabled from their page,  now you can only top up your a/c through cc/netbanking etc.  

*www.giftmate.co.in/giftmatec2c/giftmatec2c/GiftmateC2C.aspx


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 20, 2007)

bade bade deshon mien aisi chhoti chhoti galtiyan hoti rehti hain


----------



## amol48 (Dec 20, 2007)

r2d2 said:
			
		

> F**k!!! Giftmate to Giftmate transfer disabled from their page,  now you can only top up your a/c through cc/netbanking etc.
> 
> *www.giftmate.co.in/giftmatec2c/giftmatec2c/GiftmateC2C.aspx



Oh no... That's really bad news... But I don't understand what problem thye have if users transfer money from their MANY accounts  to one account.. They would pay anyhow the same money, na ???


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Dec 21, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> lol,same here their site shows shipped but I haven't received any!lol.



Same here dude status showing shipped but i havent recived it yet 
called indiatimes people nd they say they will ship it with another courier service have given me some complained no. Dont know when i will recive my product 

also i ordered a book for Rs50/-  from sifymall but havent recived it either there mail says order pending for approval


----------



## amol48 (Dec 21, 2007)

saurabh kakkar said:
			
		

> also i ordered a book for Rs50/-  from sifymall but havent recived it either there mail says order pending for approval



that means that your money has not been transferred to sify by paymate... In that case only sify shows such status. Mail paymate as well as sify with all your details like order number, transaction ID, name, contact number, date and time. Then only your case will move forward. !! and regarding Indiatimes, please read there terms and conditions.. I think I have posted above somewhere in one of my posts.... You will get Rs.151 Gift voucher then, if your order took more than 7 days to get shipped ...


----------



## r2d2 (Dec 22, 2007)

Two new giftmate offers
*www.techenclave.com/forums/pagalguy-iimk-give-free-giftmate-vouchers-103205.html


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Dec 22, 2007)

amol48 said:
			
		

> that means that your money has not been transferred to sify by paymate... In that case only sify shows such status. Mail paymate as well as sify with all your details like order number, transaction ID, name, contact number, date and time. Then only your case will move forward. !!.


i had recived this mail from sifymall on *9th Dec*

Thank you for shopping at Sify.com
We are delighted to confirm that the payment advice for the order no. s-000******-m ( i have replaced original no with * ) which you had placed on us has been authorized.

Authorization Code : 091**00***0*****( i have replaced original no with * )

This is to confirm that your order is being processed and would be dispatched at the earliest.

Now tell me will they dispatch the Book ? i m not able to call customer care 
I had mailed them 3 days ago no response


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 22, 2007)

tum log gussa aise ho rahe ho jaise khud ke paise thay


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 22, 2007)

^^abe 375 rupees ki mouse + 200 rupees ki cds abhi tak nahi aayi!!dammit,I need that mouse!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 22, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^abe 375 rupees ki mouse + 200 rupees ki cds abhi tak nahi aayi!!dammit,I need that mouse!


abey kitne ka giftmate hai chindi chor


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 22, 2007)

^^3-4 din pehle ek sms ssya ki you received another rs 250 voucher,lol,maine bina time waste kare mouse kharid dali.lol


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 22, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^3-4 din pehle ek sms ssya ki you received another rs 250 voucher,lol,maine bina time waste kare mouse kharid dali.lol


aur tune yeh nahi socha ke woh 250 rs kahan se aaye? abey maine gift diya hai tujhe


----------



## amol48 (Dec 22, 2007)

saurabh kakkar said:
			
		

> i had recived this mail from sifymall on *9th Dec*
> 
> Thank you for shopping at Sify.com
> We are delighted to confirm that the payment advice for the order no. s-000******-m ( i have replaced original no with * ) which you had placed on us has been authorized.
> ...



yes ,don't worry then you will get your order.. If you are not able to call them by Phone and they are not replying by mail (which of course they won't) you can try live chat also with them.... you can get them here:
*customercare.sify.net/ikare/cus_getdet.php?cust=3



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^3-4 din pehle ek sms ssya ki you received another rs 250 voucher,lol,maine bina time waste kare mouse kharid dali.lol


Even I got one such voucher . I bought a Big Bazaar voucher instantly


----------



## als2 (Dec 23, 2007)

chat with customer care guys i did the same and i received my order the same day


----------



## boss6484 (Dec 23, 2007)

dont worry the products will come. I got 2 lg 29inch color tvs , 1 bpl 21 inch color tv , 5 toshiba mixer grinder (all from future bazaar.com) and 7 cd walkman from rediff.com


----------



## arunks (Dec 23, 2007)

boss6484 said:
			
		

> dont worry the products will come. I got 2 lg 29inch color tvs , 1 bpl 21 inch color tv , 5 toshiba mixer grinder (all from future bazaar.com) and 7 cd walkman from rediff.com



:roll:

why u purchased all that online...?????

were u able to collect so many gift vouchers....???????

if u spent from ur own pocket then why did u buy online.... U must have bought from local dealer.......

i m very surprised


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 23, 2007)

^^ agree,.... i mean how can a person do online shoppin fr such stuff???
Next: buying Bread n Butter online


----------



## mousam2gr8 (Dec 23, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> :roll:
> 
> why u purchased all that online...?????
> 
> ...


yr U shock   arunks 
i also gt all products n gift voucher which i hav ordered on future bazar n rediff i have gt voucher n othr products mre thn of 150k yest only i rcvd d voucher of 65k 
u can also collect many gift voucher of paymate 250/ n do shop online as boss n i did
bus thoda dimag lagaoo


----------



## arunks (Dec 23, 2007)

what 150K. and 65K...

what do u mean by that...??

150000 and 65000..

or 65 sms and more than 15000 rs.

plz elaboratee



and why r u posting from new accounts..

why r u hiding ur identity

from which thing r u afraid of?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 23, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> what 150K. and 65K...
> 
> what do u mean by that...??
> 
> ...


lol 65 rs and 150 rs ki baat kar raha hai woh


----------



## arunks (Dec 23, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> lol 65 rs and 150 rs ki baat kar raha hai woh



*lol 65rs and 150rs.mein *2 lg 29inch color tvs , 1 bpl 21 inch color tv , 5 toshiba mixer grinder (all from future bazaar.com) and 7 cd walkman from rediff.com*

NAhi aaa sakte*



			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> lol 65 rs and 150 rs ki baat kar raha hai woh


*lol 65rs and 150rs.mein *2 lg 29inch color tvs , 1 bpl 21 inch color tv , 5 toshiba mixer grinder (all from future bazaar.com) and 7 cd walkman from rediff.com*  jaise products NAhi aaa sakte..........*


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 23, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> *lol 65rs and 150rs.mein *2 lg 29inch color tvs , 1 bpl 21 inch color tv , 5 toshiba mixer grinder (all from future bazaar.com) and 7 cd walkman from rediff.com*
> 
> NAhi aaa sakte*


Yaar high quality pictures hongi 2 lg 29inch color tvs , 1 bpl 21 inch color tv , 5 toshiba mixer grinder and 7 cd walkman ki


----------



## Faun (Dec 23, 2007)

legos premade hoga


----------



## boss6484 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi all. I purchased all that for my family members. I have about 12 mobiles at home (I stay in a typical indian joint family) and another 200 from my friends and neighbours. I had refilled Rs 20 in each of my friends mobiles and they willingly gave it to me. The mobiles I used were Airtel , Vodafone , Reliance , Tata , smart and BSNL. All working. Dont try reliance or smart in the evening. The servers are jammed. Guys believe it or not u can surely earn by these offers. Right now you can still earn. What I am trying is purchasing Rs 50 gift vouchers from indiaplaza with different ids from netbanking. Lets see If i can get another 29inch BPL color Tv for myself.


----------



## arunks (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## amol48 (Dec 24, 2007)

boss6484 said:
			
		

> Hi all. I purchased all that for my family members. I have about 12 mobiles at home (I stay in a typical indian joint family) and another 200 from my friends and neighbours. I had refilled Rs 20 in each of my friends mobiles and they willingly gave it to me. The mobiles I used were Airtel , Vodafone , Reliance , Tata , smart and BSNL. All working. Dont try reliance or smart in the evening. The servers are jammed. Guys believe it or not u can surely earn by these offers. Right now you can still earn. What I am trying is purchasing Rs 50 gift vouchers from indiaplaza with different ids from netbanking. Lets see If i can get another 29inch BPL color Tv for myself.



I don't believe this Bull$hit... it's just not possible..ok lets see... if you have purchased that using Paymate acc, then you must have needed to transfer all the money to one acc.. why don't you uplaod a pic of your account details here where your following details are shown:

1.Transaction amount
2. Date
3. Merchant Name (futurebazaar in your case)

Then only we will believe you , else you are just faking (which of course you are i know )


----------



## Pat (Dec 24, 2007)

^^ Haha..I agree with you..fekne ki bhi hadh hoti hai..


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 24, 2007)

r2d2 said:
			
		

> F**k!!! Giftmate to Giftmate transfer disabled from their page,  now you can only top up your a/c through cc/netbanking etc.
> 
> *www.giftmate.co.in/giftmatec2c/giftmatec2c/GiftmateC2C.aspx


i think you can still transfer money from one paymate account to other, not sure though*farm3.static.flickr.com/2411/2123379618_69fe59798d_o.png


----------



## amol48 (Dec 24, 2007)

^^ _ho ya na ho... ab kya farak padta hai... _.. Who does really have paymate vouchers now !!


----------



## brokenheart (Dec 24, 2007)

amol48 said:
			
		

> ^^ _ho ya na ho... ab kya farak padta hai... _.. Who does really have paymate vouchers now !!



ekdum sahi baat....


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 24, 2007)

boss6484 said:
			
		

> Hi all. I purchased all that for my family members. I have about 12 mobiles at home (I stay in a typical indian joint family) and another 200 from my friends and neighbours. I had refilled Rs 20 in each of my friends mobiles and they willingly gave it to me. The mobiles I used were Airtel , Vodafone , Reliance , Tata , smart and BSNL. All working. Dont try reliance or smart in the evening. The servers are jammed. Guys believe it or not u can surely earn by these offers. Right now you can still earn. What I am trying is purchasing Rs 50 gift vouchers from indiaplaza with different ids from netbanking. Lets see If i can get another 29inch BPL color Tv for myself.



OHHHH * Itni badi joint family n still u r so damn scared of using just one account online?/ huhhhh?? seems something in u is getting burst
lol
abey kisko mamu bana raha hai*


----------



## r2d2 (Dec 24, 2007)

but how come his post count is still showing 1???


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 24, 2007)

chit-chat section posts doesn't count.thats why I post in this section,large post counts are kinda embarrassing.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 24, 2007)

wth!!how can anybody accumulate so much money?you must've added from your netbanking account or something or else you are really good at photoshopping.


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 24, 2007)

hindustan mein vellon ki kami nahi hai yaar


----------



## sharadmumbai (Dec 25, 2007)

Does anyone have the way out as how to transfer from One Giftmate A/C to another. Can we do it or now its not at all possible. 

Has anybody done it?


----------



## arunks (Dec 25, 2007)

sharadmumbai said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the way out as how to transfer from One Giftmate A/C to another. Can we do it or now its not at all possible.
> 
> Has anybody done it?


----------



## r2d2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Yesterday got an email from indiatimes.com that my refund has been made (order cancelled earlier by indiatimes due to non serviceable area), even my order status at indiatimes.com is showing refunded, but my giftmate a/c is still not credited.  I had emailed to both indiatimes and giftmate regarding this, lets see what happens.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Dec 26, 2007)

^^ Even I got a call from Indiatime that Due to some unknow error ur pack of 10 Rw cds r not reaching to ur address so we r cancelling ur order and ur money will be refunded 

lets see when i recive the money


----------



## r2d2 (Dec 26, 2007)

saurabh kakkar said:
			
		

> ^^ Even I got a call from Indiatime that Due to some unknow error ur pack of 10 Rw cds r not reaching to ur address so we r cancelling ur order and ur money will be refunded
> 
> lets see when i recive the money


 
mine is already showing *refunded* but still giftmate a/c is not credited


----------



## sharadmumbai (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey ARUNKS,
 Why that three icons. Its now not possible kya to transfer from one giftmate to another giftmate A/C.

What is the use of Top up your GiftMate Voucher on Giftmate site. Any one have idea about this.


----------



## Pat (Dec 26, 2007)

r2d2 said:
			
		

> mine is already showing *refunded* but still giftmate a/c is not credited


 
I got a refund after a few days from Indiatimes..Tera bhi aa jayega..Dont worry..But remember,the validity of the refunded amount will only be 7 days!


----------



## amol48 (Dec 26, 2007)

mousam2gr8 said:
			
		

> *Heiii* *Arunks*
> *dont get shocked  wht ever is the truth im sayin tht only other co frendzz of the fourm such as Gaurav,T159,AMOL & Enticer who thy r not beliving and sayin fake raha hai *
> *i dont knw abt the Boss 6484 wthr he is sayin truth r nt tht gt v mch big family n frendzz bt im nt a faaku kind of guy i belive in doin not in sayin .....*
> *Amol the naughty Boy AFTER BEING THE MODRETOR OF FOURM HE IS SAYIN LIKE THT POST THE SCREEN SHOT OF VOUCHER USAGE HISTORY AFT THT ONLY HE WILL BELIVE .*
> ...



pehle mujhe ye bata mai moderator kab se ban gaya bhai ... from where the HELL are you saying that I am moderator and blah blah abt my responsibilities ??!!!  ...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 26, 2007)

bhai log , 250 Rs. mein kuch sahi sa sa samaan batao kharidne ke liye , paymate voucher se. please jaldi...


----------



## arunks (Dec 26, 2007)

jaldi kya hai...

kuch bhi khrid lle yaar acha sa..

purchase pen drive or usb lihgt or any other accessory whterher computer related or home kithcen etc.


----------



## thecupid143 (Dec 26, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> bhai log , 250 Rs. mein kuch sahi sa sa samaan batao kharidne ke liye , paymate voucher se. please jaldi...


 
are bhai kya ho gaya?validity ka talwar sar pe latak raha hai kya? apna mauam bhai se poocho unhone bahut sare voucher kamaye hai....experience counts...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 26, 2007)

^^haan bhai , validity khatam hone waali hai.  please batao yaaron , mujhe to kuch mil nahi raha. pehle jo samaan tha wo sab ab gayaab hai.


----------



## thecupid143 (Dec 26, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> ^^haan bhai , validity khatam hone waali hai.  please batao yaaron , mujhe to kuch mil nahi raha. pehle jo samaan tha wo sab ab gayaab hai.


 
Let the forum know your interests...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 26, 2007)

bhai 250 rupees mein kya interest bataun , kuch bhi chalega except movies, music.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Dec 26, 2007)

I have still 1k left plz someone advice me also


----------



## thecupid143 (Dec 26, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> bhai 250 rupees mein kya interest bataun , kuch bhi chalega except movies, music.


 
order some plastic containers for ur mom from future bazaar with 7 day dely warranty...they always come late...you get an additional 100rs voucher as compensation....use that on something else...well this is what i did as i have all the accessories that i want...
or just order some t shirts for urself


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 26, 2007)

^^thanx , I was also planning to buy tshirts from futurebazaar but whatever tshirt i like is shown out of stock at payment time. damn.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Dec 26, 2007)

^^books?? also the 9 function Victorinox pen-knife


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 26, 2007)

^^thanx. just ordered a frypan for my mom.


----------



## thecupid143 (Dec 26, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> ^^thanx. just ordered a frypan for my mom.


 
Good deed...bahut accha kiya beta..now u can eat scrambld eggs at home cooked in that fryman and u will remember me too.

Now ur turn to get a raise in ur pocket money if ur still studying


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 26, 2007)

^^I am unemployed(Berozgaar Engineer) right now.


----------



## sharadmumbai (Dec 28, 2007)

Does anyone know what is Top up your GiftMate Voucher at Giftmate site and how to use it?

&

Does anyone know how to transfer from giftmate to anothers giftmate a/c?


----------



## r2d2 (Dec 28, 2007)

Use top up to transfer money to ur giftmate a/c via cc/netbanking


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jan 3, 2008)

I have just recived My Rs200/- refund from Indiatimes. Can any one suggest me the Best i can get in this amt ? 
also has any one recived 10 Cd Rw pack from indiatimes ?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 3, 2008)

No I havent received the 10 CD RW and one CD bag. Anyone has toll free number for Airtel,  ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ me neither.Though received the mouse from rediff shopping yesterday.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 3, 2008)

got a headphone few days back from indiaplaza.in
bluedart is fast, less than 48hrs


----------



## amol48 (Jan 4, 2008)

yes really BLUE dart is fast and they try 3 times to ship is you are not at home. That's what I like best about them...


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jan 5, 2008)

I ordered 2 items from FutureBazar using Paymate voucher offered to me by Pagalguy.....Received them intact and fine.


----------



## r2d2 (Jan 6, 2008)

Did anybody tried the IIMK quiz? Did it worked?


----------



## amol48 (Jan 7, 2008)

^^ can you tell in detail pls wat is it ??


----------



## r2d2 (Jan 7, 2008)

*www.iimkbackwaters.com/onlineevents.html

I thought you guys knew it already (posted it earlier)

btw there is another one going at *rankings.pagalguy.com/ (got 250 on my already registered no )


----------



## arunks (Jan 7, 2008)

u have to submit the quiz answers...and those are really tough... Now it will not work that u give any answers for participation...


----------



## sharadmumbai (Jan 23, 2008)

Any one know how to transfer the the amount from One giftmate to another's giftmate a/c?


----------



## r2d2 (Jan 23, 2008)

^^ buddy its no longer possible now (until recently g2g transfer was possible from the ccavenue page but thats gone too )

But If you want to buy something from indiaplaza.com and have atleast Rs. 50 on your accounts you can buy multiple gift certificates and combine these when u buy something from indiaplaza (In a way your validity will also be extended). Hope this helps


----------



## sharadmumbai (Jan 24, 2008)

I dint got u r2d2. Can u give example and expain. See I have 250 amount in my A/C. and my friend has 250. I want to transfer my friends 250 into my A/c. How can it be done?


----------



## r2d2 (Jan 24, 2008)

Simply put, you can't transfer your friend's 250 voucher to your a/c or vice versa *via giftmate*, its not possible.

But If you want to buy something from indiaplaza.com for say Rs. 500, you can buy 2 indiaplaza gift certificates (select email GC) of Rs. 250 each using both your's and your friend's a/c. You'll get the GC through email within 3-4 days. Later, when you buy from Indiaplaza select GC as the payment option and put both the GC numbers in the box (seperated by comma). This way you can use both your A/C for the same purchase. Your GC will have a validity of 90 days.


----------



## sharadmumbai (Feb 9, 2008)

What is the latest scheme going in Giftmate?


----------



## viswanadh (Feb 9, 2008)

Indiaplaza taking too much time to send the gift certificates


----------



## int86 (Feb 9, 2008)

^Keep patience, they are taking 7-8 days nowdays. Even more.


----------



## r2d2 (Feb 23, 2008)

NEW OFFER!!! Buy anything from futurebazaar.com using your giftmate a/c and get *2 wrist watches* worth Rs 999 free, offer valid between 22nd Feb to 29 Feb 08. Also there is no minimum purchase amount, so you can purchase for as little as Rs 30 .

*www.giftmate.co.in/watch.html


----------



## go4saket (Feb 23, 2008)

I got mine...


----------



## trublu (Feb 23, 2008)

I got a 200/- Giftmate voucher via MTV Roadies contest.Purchased a T-shirt from rediff on 16th. Haven't yet got it.Will it take longer?


----------



## r2d2 (Feb 24, 2008)

^^ What is your current order status at rediff.com, send an email regarding this with your order no. to rediff customer care.

I didn't know about that MTV roadies contest, thanks for letting us know, even if somewhat late. Looks like giftmate ppl are getting little bit poorer by all these free voucher offers, cos they have now reduced the voucher amount by 50 rupees.

MTV Roadies Contest Info
*www.mtvroadies.tv/contest.htm
*giftmate.paymate.co.in/roadiesoffer.asp


----------



## int86 (Feb 26, 2008)

r2d2 said:


> NEW OFFER!!! Buy anything from futurebazaar.com using your giftmate a/c and get *2 wrist watches* worth Rs 999 free, offer valid between 22nd Feb to 29 Feb 08. Also there is no minimum purchase amount, so you can purchase for as little as Rs 30 .
> 
> *www.giftmate.co.in/watch.html



Can you tell me what to buy for as little as Rs 30.


----------



## r2d2 (Feb 26, 2008)

@ int86
Found the following 2 products for Rs 30 (free shipping) 
*www.futurebazaar.com/b2c_futurebaz...ontractkey=&contractitemkey=&comefrom=Product
*www.futurebazaar.com/b2c_futurebaz...ontractkey=&contractitemkey=&comefrom=Product


Btw guys, yet another offer from giftmate and sirindia.com, buy anything from www.sirindia.com and get a free Rs 250 giftmate voucher. Came to know of this offer from *offersgalore.blogspot.com, click the following links for more info.

*offersgalore.blogspot.com/2008/02/shop-at-sirindiacom-and-win-giftmate.html
*www.sirindia.com/GiftTC.asp

*Note:* Customers using Giftmate vouchers to transact will not be eligible for this promotion.


----------



## Abhishekie (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey..!

I got all the products delivered at ma place for sure!!


----------



## chesss (Mar 26, 2008)

does giftmate work with ebay??


----------



## 2kewl (Mar 26, 2008)

^^ Nope!


----------



## chesss (Mar 26, 2008)

sad!


----------



## chesss (Mar 29, 2008)

Is it possible to buy a domain name using giftmate?
Sify does have  option to buy  a domain and accepts paymate. But this link is dead. 
Any other website offering domain name which can be purchased through giftmate??

ty


----------



## r2d2 (Apr 23, 2008)

Guys, any new offer from giftmate?


----------



## shashank_re (May 7, 2008)

Guys whenever i try to purchase something, i get the error "You are not a registered paymate user" 
 Why is this?


----------



## gary4gar (May 7, 2008)

shashank_re said:


> Guys whenever i try to purchase something, i get the error "You are not a registered paymate user"
> Why is this?


Simple English Buddy 

it means, you number is NOT showing up in their database.

Register first, if already done then, mail them


----------



## shashank_re (May 8, 2008)

Iam its member since its launch! and have even purchased several products with the same number!
 Anyways i have called them up and said it will be rectified in 2 days.


----------



## linux_ubuntu (May 17, 2008)

Current Status : 										OUP  Waiting for Gateway  Response
Payment Mode : 										ITZ Cash
* Sub Order Number : * 															1356098 														 														 															* Order Number : * 															111116345my amount also deducted from my ITZ account when checked what is this help


----------

